# CARNALES CUSTOMS C.C 2ND ANNUAL BB-Q



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

THE HOMIES # WAS CHANGED SO HAD TO START A NEW ONE


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jun 13 2007, 08:01 AM~8095762
> *THE HOMIES # WAS CHANGED SO HAD TO START A NEW ONE
> 
> 
> ...


maybe he lost [email protected] walmart :cheesy:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jun 13 2007, 08:15 AM~8095854
> *maybe he lost [email protected] walmart :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jun 13 2007, 08:16 AM~8095865
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


this is how you spell "keg", not"caig"! :angry:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jun 13 2007, 08:24 AM~8095911
> *this is how you spell "keg", not"caig"! :angry:
> *


U C NOW i GOTTA REDO THE WHOLE FLIER...... NEW CARNALES BB-Q TOPIC COMMIN SOON GUYS THANKS TO CHICANOLEGACYSF :angry: :banghead: :nosad:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jun 13 2007, 08:26 AM~8095922
> *U C NOW i GOTTA REDO THE WHOLE FLIER...... NEW CARNALES BB-Q TOPIC COMMIN SOON GUYS THANKS TO CHICANOLEGACYSF :angry:  :banghead:  :nosad:
> *


peace-out :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jun 13 2007, 08:28 AM~8095938
> *peace-out :thumbsup:
> *



LATE :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

to the top


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jun 13 2007, 02:12 PM~8098014
> *to the top
> *


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jun 13 2007, 05:24 PM~8099125
> *
> *


ttt


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jun 13 2007, 10:17 PM~8101116
> *ttt
> *


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

T(to) T(the) T (top)


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jun 14 2007, 12:16 PM~8104395
> * T(to) T(the) T (top)
> *


----------



## dough boy (Jun 12, 2007)

WHAT A PIMP


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dough boy_@Jun 14 2007, 05:01 PM~8106128
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jun 13 2007, 08:24 AM~8095911
> *this is how you spell "keg", not"caig"! :angry:
> *



damn lowrider kindergarden teacher :angry:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 15 2007, 12:28 PM~8111528
> *:biggrin:
> *


lets take this to the top one time....... and many times after that


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: gangster66, chicanolegacysf


i c u dawg.... whats crackin?


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

wussup dude, TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jun 16 2007, 05:10 PM~8117964
> *wussup dude, TTT
> *


wuss up bro ? boring ass saturday huh?


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jun 16 2007, 05:16 PM~8118005
> *wuss up bro ? boring ass saturday huh?
> *


da sun just barely coming out in frisco, and this dog gettin on my nerves.
but its all good because tommarow is fathers day! :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jun 16 2007, 05:33 PM~8118055
> *da sun just barely coming out in frisco, and this dog gettin on my nerves.
> but its all good because tommarow is fathers day! :biggrin:
> *



yeah I feel you bro.. what you gonna get in to today?


----------



## dough boy (Jun 12, 2007)

lets send dis to da top!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dough boy_@Jun 16 2007, 05:43 PM~8118087
> *lets send dis to da top!!
> *


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jun 16 2007, 05:36 PM~8118067
> *yeah I feel you bro.. what you gonna get in to today?
> *



sorry bro, spending time da family :yes:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jun 16 2007, 09:01 PM~8118890
> *sorry bro, spending time da family :yes:
> *


thats coo' bro what you guys gonna do?? just chill @ the house??


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 18 2007, 03:13 PM~8128639
> *TTMFT  :biggrin:
> *


right on homie thats wuss up!!! you guys decided on participating in the tournaments??


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jun 18 2007, 03:59 PM~8128908
> *right on homie thats wuss up!!! you guys decided on participating in the tournaments??
> *


I have to talk to everyone and see who else is down ....


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 18 2007, 04:27 PM~8129042
> *I have to talk to everyone and see who else is down ....
> 
> 
> *



right on bro just call the # on the flier.... the 510 #


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## dough boy (Jun 12, 2007)

oh yeah i think imma be at the bbq i might take sime if our club members to i wan to know wat i got to do to get into the tournaments


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dough boy_@Jun 19 2007, 08:26 PM~8138140
> *oh yeah i think imma be at the bbq i might take sime if our club members to i wan to know wat i got to do to get into the tournaments
> *



i didnt get a damn thing you said?? :dunno: :loco:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jun 19 2007, 10:06 PM~8138951
> *:wave:
> *


well hello there j.r how you doin' :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

TTT 


*Carnales Customs c.c. *

:thumbsup:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 20 2007, 04:04 AM~8140033
> *TTT
> Carnales Customs c.c.
> 
> ...



x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 20 2007, 04:04 AM~8140033
> *TTT
> Carnales Customs c.c.
> 
> ...


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTMFT ....


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 20 2007, 03:01 PM~8143112
> *TTMFT ....
> *


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

yo gus , five black roosters on a fence. how many wings all togerther?


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jun 20 2007, 03:17 PM~8143223
> *yo gus , five black roosters on a fence. how many wings all togerther?
> *


come on gangster answer the question


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jun 20 2007, 03:41 PM~8143353
> *come on gangster answer the question
> *


 :dunno: 10????


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

OKAY, how many becks ?


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jun 20 2007, 03:45 PM~8143377
> *OKAY, how many becks ?
> *


5


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jun 20 2007, 03:51 PM~8143406
> *5
> *


 OKAY, now how many feet all together?


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jun 20 2007, 03:52 PM~8143422
> *OKAY, now how many feet all together?
> *


10 i dont think they're called feet though??


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Whatever, now a white cat walks by. how many teeth does the cat have?


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jun 20 2007, 03:59 PM~8143459
> *Whatever, now a white cat walks by.  how many teeth does the cat have?
> *


fuck I dont know?? :dunno:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jun 20 2007, 04:00 PM~8143466
> *fuck I dont know?? :dunno:
> *



why do you know so much about" black cocks" then "white pussies"?


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: you're a foo' dawg... that was funny

if there was 100 dicks on a wall how many will u choke on??


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jun 20 2007, 04:03 PM~8143481
> *why do you know so much about" black cocks" then "white pussies"?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jun 20 2007, 04:08 PM~8143502
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak: you're a foo' dawg... that was funny
> 
> if there was 100 dicks on a wall how many will u choke on??
> *


none , because thats not my style


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

none!!!!! :0 wow what is your style??


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jun 20 2007, 04:11 PM~8143530
> *none!!!!! :0  wow what is your style??
> *


Punoch homie!, whats yours ?" black cocks"
J/K sorry Im bored - just killing time


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jun 20 2007, 04:15 PM~8143545
> *Punoch homie!, whats yours ?" black cocks"
> J/K  sorry Im bored - just killing time
> *


lol well hey I got 1 for you k'
you got a dick4 on your 4head...???...??? get it?


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jun 20 2007, 04:16 PM~8143553
> *lol well hey I got 1 for you k'
> you got a dick4 on your 4head...???...??? get it?
> *


SORRY dont get it - what did 1 tampon say 2 the other?


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jun 20 2007, 04:19 PM~8143569
> *SORRY dont get it -  what did 1 tampon say 2 the other?
> *


dont know, so you got a dick4 on your 4 head (fullword) DICK4


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jun 20 2007, 04:21 PM~8143579
> *dont know, so you got a dick4 on your 4 head (fullword) DICK4
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jun 20 2007, 04:21 PM~8143579
> *dont know, so you got a dick4 on your 4 head (fullword) DICK4
> *


Do not get it homie sorry, tampon said we're both stuck-up bitches!


----------



## dough boy (Jun 12, 2007)

wat did the bath tub say to the toilet seat
wat did the tampon say to the other tampon



u may get more ass then me but atleast i dont get shited on lol 
wats up blood


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dough boy_@Jun 26 2007, 10:16 PM~8184464
> *wat did the bath tub say to the toilet seat
> wat did the tampon say to the other tampon
> u may get more ass then me but atleast i dont get shited on lol
> ...


"Ha", good one :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

^^^ :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 1 2007, 10:08 PM~8215684
> *^^^ :biggrin:
> *


wuss up homie how you doin??? right on for taking us up to the top carnal!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 2 2007, 04:17 PM~8220565
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

whats good homies


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jul 4 2007, 11:39 PM~8237345
> *whats good homies
> *


nothin same old shit wuss up with you??


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jul 5 2007, 02:57 PM~8241493
> *nothin same old shit wuss up with you??
> *


jus gettin ready for your bbq :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jul 6 2007, 05:09 PM~8250641
> *jus gettin ready for your bbq :biggrin:
> *


awww shit now thats wuss up!!!! wich ride you gonna bring??


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 11 2007, 10:55 AM~8283981
> *TTT
> *


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jul 15 2007, 09:39 PM~8315884
> *  TTT
> *


Q-VO


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 15 2007, 09:55 PM~8316055
> *Q-VO
> *


q-vo homies , whats going on?  TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jul 15 2007, 10:05 PM~8316182
> *q-vo homies , whats going on?  TTT
> *


NAITHEN.... WUS UP WIT U BRO???


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

wut up homies


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

what it do ....GUS!~.... hows it going Homie!!! Ritch!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT, my south city homie


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jul 19 2007, 07:23 PM~8349157
> *what it do ....GUS!~.... hows it going Homie!!!  Ritch!!! :biggrin:
> *


wuss up rich??? same ol shit wit me wuss up wit you bro?? hows the regal??


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT hno:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jul 30 2007, 09:36 AM~8425408
> *TTT hno:
> *


wuss up bro I returned your call twice the other day & no answer??


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

WE HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE....


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 2 2007, 01:13 PM~8457099
> *TTT
> *


wuss up you guys want to participate in the games???


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

i really hope this one makes it to the bb-q :0


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

COUNT US IN


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 5 2007, 11:29 AM~8476293
> *COUNT US IN
> *


RIGHT ON HOMIE HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS THERE


----------



## my66impala (Oct 5, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by my66impala_@Aug 5 2007, 12:08 PM~8476494
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


we hope 2 see u guys there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Aug 3 2007, 01:02 PM~8465270
> *wuss up you guys want to participate in the games???
> *


Let me see what the other members say ....


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 7 2007, 10:29 AM~8493161
> *Let me see what the other members say ....
> *


aight!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

We will be there with our little mechanic .... :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 7 2007, 03:13 PM~8495888
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lol nice bro whos ride is that?? :0


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Aug 8 2007, 11:43 PM~8510007
> *lol nice bro whos ride is that?? :0
> *


MINE :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 9 2007, 10:45 AM~8512466
> *MINE  :biggrin:
> *


what kind of car is it??? :0


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Aug 9 2007, 11:08 AM~8512669
> *what kind of car is it??? :0
> *


six-six :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 9 2007, 12:11 PM~8513110
> *six-six  :biggrin:
> *



heeeeeeyyyyy... i got one of those!!! :uh:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

to the muthafucken top..


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

TTT


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> ttt
> [/quote
> 
> RIGHT ON DAWG!!!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

wut up Gus! congrats on the thophies Bro!! it was nice seein u again Homeboy! Much Luv, Ritch! :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Aug 13 2007, 07:32 PM~8546212
> *wut up Gus! congrats on the thophies Bro!! it was nice seein u again Homeboy! Much Luv, Ritch! :biggrin:
> *



ritchy ritch wuss up bro... thanks bro congrads to you too homie hope to see you @ our bb-q.... hey bro theres a show in fremont this saturday you going?? Chicano Legacy's having it!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

>


[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

yo gus, nice seeing you guys again. wondering if you guyz placed on sunday @
vallejo  T T T


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Aug 14 2007, 02:36 PM~8553012
> *yo gus, nice seeing you guys again. wondering if you guyz placed on sunday @
> vallejo     T T T
> *



RIGHT ON IT WAS NICE TO SEE YOU AGAIN TAMBIEN... YEAH RICK GOT 1ST IN ORIGINAL, ABEL GOT 3RD AND MY GIRL GOT 1ST IN RADICAL!! HOW BOUT YOU??


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Aug 14 2007, 04:05 PM~8553801
> *RIGHT ON IT WAS NICE TO SEE YOU AGAIN TAMBIEN... YEAH RICK GOT 1ST IN ORIGINAL, ABEL GOT 3RD AND MY GIRL GOT 1ST IN RADICAL!! HOW BOUT YOU??
> *



you guyz did pretty good!, Abels bike wuz tight "I likedit". we took 1st place
full custom trike again. see you guyz @ fremont, hopefuly--peace


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*CANT WAIT !!!*


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 14 2007, 06:26 PM~8554915
> *CANT WAIT !!!
> *



u better go


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TOOOOOOOO THE TOP


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Aug 18 2007, 07:34 PM~8585568
> *u better go
> *


you know I will be there bro no doubt............... 



if you guys need any help let me know


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

yo, T T T


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Aug 21 2007, 03:11 PM~8608548
> *yo, T T T
> *



yo, right on homie ttt


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

what's carnales........ 84cutty will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

i havent been on here for a few dayz but i cant forget 2 TTT


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

its been a few dayz since i was last on, butt i cant forget 2 TTT


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

DAMN.... WE ALMOST THERE!!!!! WUSS UP NO ONE GONNA PARTICIPATE ON THE GAME??? IF NOT SO WE CAN ORDER ANOTHER CAIG WITH THE EXTRA $100


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Aug 23 2007, 10:51 AM~8624479
> *DAMN.... WE ALMOST THERE!!!!! WUSS UP NO ONE GONNA PARTICIPATE ON THE GAME??? IF NOT SO WE CAN ORDER ANOTHER CAIG WITH THE EXTRA $100
> *



" FUCK IT another keg", aye :cheesy: :barf:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Aug 23 2007, 11:20 AM~8624669
> *" FUCK IT another keg", aye :cheesy:  :barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

fuck it!!


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrick_@Aug 23 2007, 03:37 PM~8626828
> *TTT
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Aug 23 2007, 11:20 AM~8624669
> *" FUCK IT another keg", aye :cheesy:  :barf:
> *


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 24 2007, 11:03 AM~8632493
> *
> *


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

fuck it put that $100 up to see what female has the best body :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: bikini contest :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Aug 23 2007, 01:25 PM~8625853
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> fuck it!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :barf:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 24 2007, 04:32 PM~8634767
> *:thumbsup: bikini contest :thumbsup:
> *


WET T-SHIRT CONTEST! :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 24 2007, 04:29 PM~8634753
> *fuck it put that $100 up to see what female has the best body :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty+Aug 24 2007, 04:29 PM~8634753-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





x352145874521548521456525532655992144753211201244544474101121


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

T T T , yo gus wuz up. R U guyz going san jo next weekend ?


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

yeah well be their


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Aug 27 2007, 06:06 PM~8654345
> *T T T , yo gus wuz up. R U guyz going san jo next weekend ?
> *


you bet your ass we'll be there!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

can i enter the bikini contest? :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 28 2007, 11:08 AM~8660180
> *can i enter the bikini contest?   :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: FUNNY, T T T


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 28 2007, 11:08 AM~8660180
> *can i enter the bikini contest?  :biggrin:
> *



 :nono: no please! :barf:


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

MY BIKE WILL BE THERE


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrick_@Aug 28 2007, 11:39 PM~8666658
> *you bet your ass it will!!!</span></span>*


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

T T T :wave:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigrick_@Aug 28 2007, 11:39 PM~8666658
> *MY BIKE WILL BE THERE
> 
> 
> ...


the girls that r on the bike will be there i have them comin.


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 29 2007, 06:04 PM~8673320
> *the girls that r on the bike will be there i have them comin.
> *


so we are havin 84 cuttys live coverage right???


this guys the best!!





iseen gangster 66 in the freeway in the early morining looks good bro!! :cheesy:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 30 2007, 05:37 PM~8681447
> *so  we are havin 84 cuttys live coverage right???
> this guys the best!!
> iseen gangster 66 in the freeway in the early morining looks good bro!! :cheesy:
> *


fo sho.so if u want pics with the ladies hit me up at the show.THAT WAY I CAN E-MAIL THE PIC'S TO YOU


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 30 2007, 06:30 PM~8681762
> *fo sho.so if u want pics with the ladies hit me up at the show.THAT WAY I CAN E-MAIL THE PIC'S TO YOU
> *



you the mannnnn!! fuck yeah!!  :cheesy:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 29 2007, 06:04 PM~8673320
> *the girls that r on the bike will be there i have them comin.
> *



perfect canidates 4 da wet t-shit contest. :thumbsup: 
good family fun! thumbsup


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 30 2007, 05:37 PM~8681447
> *
> right on homie!! hey I thought you were going our direction... we went to the chicano legacy show & you got off on hillsdale!! so whens the 64 commin out??  *


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 29 2007, 06:04 PM~8673320
> *the girls that r on the bike will be there i have them comin.
> *


shit bring them to our bb-q bro!!


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Aug 30 2007, 11:03 PM~8683742
> *shit bring them to our bb-q bro!!
> *


ILL TRY. SEE WHAT THEY SAY


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 30 2007, 11:18 PM~8683826
> *ILL TRY. SEE WHAT THEY SAY
> *




buena mierda..... spanish for good shit!! :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Aug 30 2007, 11:20 PM~8683840
> *
> 
> buena mierda..... spanish for good shit!! :biggrin:
> *



Never heard of good shit,homie


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

wtf good shit!!!!! mann thats popular!!!


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Aug 30 2007, 11:02 PM~8683735
> *
> right on homie!! hey I thought you were going our direction... we went to the chicano legacy show & you got off on hillsdale!! so whens the 64 commin out??
> *


yeah bro, i was on my way to work!! thats my exit i hella wanted to go but i couldnt, i got off at 7pm and jus went straight to sams... i drive that fucker to work once in a while....


yeah the 4, probably in another month!! :biggrin: ill see ya around homie!!


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Aug 30 2007, 11:03 PM~8683742
> *shit bring them to our bb-q bro!!
> *


MAYBE IF YOU GUYS HOOK THEM UP ON GAS THEY MIGHT JUST COME.ILL ASK THEM ON SUNDAY.OR WHEN I TAKE THERE PIC'S WITH U GUYS U CAN ASK THEM.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 31 2007, 06:32 PM~8689347
> *MAYBE IF YOU GUYS HOOK THEM UP ON GAS THEY MIGHT JUST COME.ILL ASK THEM ON SUNDAY.OR WHEN I TAKE THERE PIC'S WITH U GUYS U CAN ASK THEM.
> *


damnnn. we barely making it for the bbq right on though homie!!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

to the top!!!


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Sep 1 2007, 10:53 PM~8694945
> *damnnn. we barely making it for the bbq right on though homie!!!
> *


i talk to them and they want to get paid :angry: but i talk to a nother girl and she said she's down to come.this one








let me know so i can tell her.


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Sep 3 2007, 03:47 PM~8704392
> *i talk to them and they want to get paid :angry: but i talk to a nother girl and she said she's down to come.this one
> 
> 
> ...




TELL HER SHE CAN HAVE A PLATE OF CARNE ASADA N A SODA N KEEP DA CHANGE


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 3 2007, 11:07 PM~8709049
> *TELL HER SHE CAN HAVE A PLATE OF CARNE ASADA N A SODA N KEEP DA CHANGE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 3 2007, 11:07 PM~8709049
> *TELL HER SHE CAN HAVE A PLATE OF CARNE ASADA N A SODA N KEEP DA CHANGE
> *


lmao :roflmao: that was funny!!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Sep 3 2007, 11:08 PM~8709064
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wuss up cutty??


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

wuss up everbody on the day of our bb-q we will be @ beach are 7 right when you pass the entrance to the park ypu turn left right away!!!!


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

sup everybody...just so ya'll know we changed the area @ the park. we will be @ beach area #7 right when you enter the park make a quick left & we'll be there!!


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Sep 3 2007, 03:47 PM~8704392
> *i talk to them and they want to get paid :angry: but i talk to a nother girl and she said she's down to come.this one
> 
> 
> ...


4 realz she do need 2 come 2our bbq


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

almost time


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigrick_@Sep 10 2007, 11:57 AM~8758190
> *4 realz she do need 2 come 2our bbq
> *


ill find out by thursday if she is going to make it.cause she just moved to hanford so will see.but there r two two other girl that will come from salinas but they would like gas $$$$$maybe we can put a hat and collect some gas 4 them..here 's there pic...


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Sep 10 2007, 03:55 PM~8759745
> *ill find out by thursday if she is going to make it.cause she just moved to hanford so will see.but there r two two other girl that will come from salinas but they would like gas $$$$$maybe we can put a hat and collect some gas 4 them..here 's there pic...
> 
> 
> ...


for realz im down to do that ...collect $$$$ for them i got lik 2 on it


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*3 MORE DAYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS  *


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 31 2007, 04:54 PM~8688883
> *yeah bro, i was on my way to work!! thats my exit i hella wanted to go but i couldnt, i got off at 7pm and jus went straight to sams...  i drive that fucker to work once in a while....
> yeah the 4, probably in another month!! :biggrin:    ill see ya around homie!!
> *


yeah i thought you were going to the show... for a minute i thought i was going the wrong way lol :roflmao:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 11 2007, 09:24 AM~8765544
> *3 MORE DAYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> *


damn for real!!! hey bro are you alfaro?? Im asking cuz you got it on your signature!!


----------



## $kinz 650 (Sep 6, 2007)

TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMOKER 64_@Sep 11 2007, 12:26 PM~8766760
> *TO THE TOP!!!!
> *


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 12 2007, 09:50 AM~8773931
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Sep 11 2007, 12:12 PM~8766662
> *damn for real!!!  hey bro are you alfaro?? Im asking cuz you got it on your signature!!
> *




NO BRO I WISH I HAD DA TALENT :biggrin: 


BUT IF I SHOW UP 2 DA BBQ I'LL B SELLING HIS SHIRTS :biggrin: 















*2 MORE DAYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Sep 10 2007, 03:55 PM~8759745
> *ill find out by thursday if she is going to make it.cause she just moved to hanford so will see.but there r two two other girl that will come from salinas but they would like gas $$$$$maybe we can put a hat and collect some gas 4 them..here 's there pic...
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah, ill bring da hat. and a few dollaz 2 throw in it.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrick_@Sep 12 2007, 01:46 PM~8775726
> *hell yeah, ill bring da hat. and a few dollaz 2 throw in it.
> *


thats wuss up!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 12 2007, 09:56 AM~8773977
> *NO BRO I WISH I HAD DA TALENT  :biggrin:
> BUT IF I SHOW UP 2 DA BBQ I'LL B SELLING HIS SHIRTS  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


ora-le I wanna hit that guy up 2 see if he can mural my lady's beachcruiser!!


----------



## $kinz 650 (Sep 6, 2007)

to the top for the carnales one time!!!


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMOKER 64_@Sep 12 2007, 02:36 PM~8776063
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>TTMFT*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Sep 12 2007, 02:31 PM~8776028
> *ora-le I wanna hit that guy up 2 see if he can mural my lady's beachcruiser!!
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 12 2007, 03:02 PM~8776251
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WE HAVE A BIG PARTY FOR ONE OF OUR MEMBERS THAT DAY SO WE MAY NOT BE ABLE TO MAKE IT.....SORRY.......IF IT WASN'T FOR THIS PARTY YOU KNOW WE WOULD BE THERE FOR SURE
BUT WHO KNOWS, I'VE BEEN KNOW TO SHOW UP LATE FOR PARTY'S :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 12 2007, 10:24 PM~8779509
> *WE HAVE A BIG PARTY FOR ONE OF OUR MEMBERS THAT DAY SO WE MAY NOT BE ABLE TO MAKE IT.....SORRY.......IF IT WASN'T FOR THIS PARTY YOU KNOW WE WOULD BE THERE  FOR SURE
> BUT WHO KNOWS, I'VE BEEN KNOW TO SHOW UP LATE FOR PARTY'S :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: orale thats coo bro we hope to see you there!! hopefully later


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 12 2007, 10:24 PM~8779509
> *WE HAVE A BIG PARTY FOR ONE OF OUR MEMBERS THAT DAY SO WE MAY NOT BE ABLE TO MAKE IT.....SORRY.......IF IT WASN'T FOR THIS PARTY YOU KNOW WE WOULD BE THERE  FOR SURE
> BUT WHO KNOWS, I'VE BEEN KNOW TO SHOW UP LATE FOR PARTY'S :biggrin:
> *




bring da party wit u :biggrin: 



1 more dayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## $kinz 650 (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 13 2007, 10:19 AM~8782115
> *bring da party wit u  :biggrin:
> 1 more dayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> *


uhhhhhhhhhhh thays wusss up bring the party wit u!!!!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMOKER 64_@Sep 13 2007, 03:12 PM~8784429
> *uhhhhhhhhhhh thays wusss up bring the party wit u!!!!!
> *


FOR REALLLLLLLLL.


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 13 2007, 10:19 AM~8782115
> *bring da party wit u  :biggrin:
> 1 more dayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> *


4 sho da more da betta


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

TTT


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

T T T


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

T T T


----------



## dough boy (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Sep 3 2007, 03:47 PM~8704392
> *i talk to them and they want to get paid :angry: but i talk to a nother girl and she said she's down to come.this one
> 
> 
> ...


tell her to bring her friends for los cochinos :biggrin:


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dough boy_@Sep 13 2007, 11:07 PM~8787974
> *tell her to bring her friends for los cochinos  :biggrin:
> *


LOS COCHINOS ARE GETTIN ALOT OF EXPOSER ON LAY IT LOW.LOL


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

BBQ TOMORROW, LOS COCHINOS R GOING 2 B THERE


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Sep 13 2007, 10:28 PM~8787721
> *T T T
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

BBQ TOMORROWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

TOMMORROW


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

hno:  :banghead: :machinegun: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 14 2007, 12:51 PM~8791328
> *TOMMORROW
> *



mañana


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Sep 14 2007, 04:22 PM~8792768
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Sep 14 2007, 04:22 PM~8792760
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

84CUTTY IS READY :biggrin: sorry the girls wont be able to make it.and just want to say its not a money issue. so we will just have fun and kick it.  as plan


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

we will be headin out around noon, see you there


----------



## dough boy (Jun 12, 2007)

yeah ill be there around 2:30 fuckin madatory werk but i mite gets some models to go but i wont be there 2 take care of them so we'll see....


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dough boy_@Sep 14 2007, 06:55 PM~8793673
> *yeah ill be there around 2:30 fuckin madatory werk but i mite gets some models to go but i wont be there 2 take care of them so we'll see....
> *


dont worry ill take care of them
uffin: :machinegun: :twak: :thumbsup: :guns: :buttkick: :banghead: hno:


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

THANKS 2 CARNALES CUSTOMS. HAD A GOOD TIME LOTS OF FOOD MET ALOT OF PEOPLE AND JUST KICK IT.HERE R A FEW PICS.


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

Carnales Customs, had a good time! thanxz homies!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 15 2007, 07:54 PM~8799218
> *Carnales Customs, had a good time! thanxz homies!
> *


no prob  thank you!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Sep 15 2007, 07:05 PM~8798902
> *THANKS 2 CARNALES CUSTOMS. HAD A GOOD TIME LOTS OF FOOD MET ALOT OF PEOPLE AND JUST KICK IT.HERE R A FEW PICS.
> *


thank you cutty... it was nice to meet you and your homeboy... I bet he wont ever look at a segal the same again... fucken theves...lol :roflmao: took his meat!!


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Sep 15 2007, 08:13 PM~8799306
> *thank you cutty... it was nice to meet you and your homeboy... I bet he wont ever look at a segal the same again... fucken theves...lol :roflmao: took his meat!!
> *


 WHEN WE WERE DRIVIN HOME I BROUGHT THAT UP AND I WAS FUCKIN LAUGHING :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ITS MORE FUNNY IF U SAW IT HAPPEN


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

I WANT TO THANK EVERYBODY THAT CAME OUT TO THE BBQ i HAD A GOOD TIME AND GOT TO MEET NEW PEOPLE, THANKS EVERBODY HERE ARE A FEW PICS I'LL POST MORE LATER ON TOMARROW CUZ I'M KINDA TIRED


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

DAMNNNN I HAD TO POST THIS ONE.... WE EVEN HAD A MUSICO GETTIN THE CROWD HYPHY.... MEXICAN STYLE 








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

n case anybody wondering what happen my homie made a plate and a fuckin segal came out of no where and took his meat and we all started cracking up that shit was funny as fuck


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

whats up guys, thanks for havin us out there today!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Had a good time, took the camera to film, so when I get a chance to figure out how to post it, I will. Good food and thanks for having us.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Sep 15 2007, 07:19 PM~8798996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damb Cutty, bad ass camera


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Sep 15 2007, 10:19 PM~8799812
> *Damb Cutty, bad ass camera
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Sep 15 2007, 08:23 PM~8799358
> *WHEN WE WERE DRIVIN HOME I BROUGHT THAT UP AND I WAS FUCKIN LAUGHING :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ITS MORE FUNNY IF U SAW IT HAPPEN
> *


Me & da wife were laughin when we saw your boy running & clappin at da 
same time. We was like,  whats giong on, then we saw da seigal
takin his carne asada :machinegun: shit was funny! :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Sep 15 2007, 10:37 PM~8799892
> *Me & da wife were laughin when we saw your boy running & clappin at da
> same time. We was like,  whats giong on, then we saw da seigal
> takin his carne asada   :machinegun:  shit was funny!  :biggrin:
> *


that was a highlite.thats a story i will tell.he probley going to have a dream of that segal :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Sep 15 2007, 08:23 PM~8799358
> *WHEN WE WERE DRIVIN HOME I BROUGHT THAT UP AND I WAS FUCKIN LAUGHING :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ITS MORE FUNNY IF U SAW IT HAPPEN
> *


i wish i would of seen it bro!! :roflmao:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Sep 15 2007, 10:37 PM~8799892
> *Me & da wife were laughin when we saw your boy running & clappin at da
> same time. We was like,  whats giong on, then we saw da seigal
> takin his carne asada  :machinegun:  shit was funny!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: he didnt even get a chance to taste it!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

heres afew of our members cars......










my boys 60 imp is under connstruction so he desided to bring out his low 94 :roflmao: 









this is guerros ride spokes commin soon he try'd to show it all original but it still needs a lil work!! :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*I WANNA THANK CARNALES CUSTOMS C.C. FOR THE BBQ YESTERDAY OUT AT COYOTE POINT, GOOD FOOD, GOOD PEOPLE, NICE WEATHER, GOOD TIME !!! *

:thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

MAN THE TRUNK ON THIS CAR IS FUCKEN BAD ASS !!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*DAMN GUS YOUR UNCLE IS WHAT I CALL A TRUE RIDER !!!! EVERYWHERE AND ANYWHERE !!!*


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

WELL I JUST WANT TO LET EVERY BODY KNOW THAT I REALLY APRECIATE YOU GUYS COMMING OUT TO OUR BB-Q THAT SHOW'D US THAT YOU GUYS CAME THROUGH & SHOWED LOVE! I WISH THERE CAN BE MORE TIMES WE CAN JUST KICK BACK AN CHILL LIKE THAT MORE OFTEN... UNTOUCHABLES, LIFES FINEST, BLVD KINGS, CHICANO LEGACY, BAY AERA BOSSES, INSPIRATIONS, SOLO RIDERS, & THOSE I MISSED..... THANKS ALOT FOR COMMING DOWN... NOW I GOTTA GO & LOOK AT GANGSTER 66 & SEE WHAT I DO CUZ HE'S NOT COMMING OUT TILL MABE NEXT YEAR  THANKS ALOT GUYS FROM GUS 









KEEPING IT GANGSTA


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 16 2007, 09:37 AM~8801115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


4 REAL


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 











I SHOULD HAVE GOTTEN A PICTURE OF YOUR NEW TAT BRO


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 16 2007, 09:33 AM~8801109
> *I WANNA THANK CARNALES CUSTOMS C.C. FOR THE BBQ YESTERDAY OUT AT COYOTE POINT, GOOD FOOD, GOOD PEOPLE, NICE WEATHER, GOOD TIME !!!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


ORA-LE THANK YOU BRO!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

THIS IS TRUELY A MIRACLE !!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

JAIME'S 1ST TIME OUT ALL YEAR !!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*DA' 58 IMPALA, AKA CHESTER THE SHOT CALLA !!!!*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

BULLDOG IN HIS 68 HOG !!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 16 2007, 09:33 AM~8801109
> *I WANNA THANK CARNALES CUSTOMS C.C. FOR THE BBQ YESTERDAY OUT AT COYOTE POINT, GOOD FOOD, GOOD PEOPLE, NICE WEATHER, GOOD TIME !!!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


thank you 4 commin


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 15 2007, 07:54 PM~8799218
> *Carnales Customs, had a good time! thanxz homies!
> *


thanks 4 comin


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Sep 15 2007, 08:29 PM~8799394
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>this i rember, shit i paid 4 da guy, originally he was only suposed 2 play da mananitas 4 beto but he just kept singin so we all joined in.lol*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

'


MUCH LOVE ALEX, YOU DONE FLIPPED THIS RIDE OUT REAL QUICK :thumbsup:


AND THAT FLAKE BOY :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

GANGSTA 66 :guns:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

got no call 2 go to san jose


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I DIDNT END UP GOING EITHER HOMIE  I WAS TIRED AND PLUS I HAD MY PARENTS COME BACK FROM MEXICO, NEXT TIME FOR SURE BRO...............................


MAN I LOVE THIS CAR !!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 16 2007, 12:27 PM~8801288
> *I DIDNT END UP GOING EITHER HOMIE    I WAS TIRED AND PLUS I HAD MY PARENTS COME BACK FROM MEXICO, NEXT TIME FOR SURE BRO...............................
> MAN I LOVE THIS CAR !!!!!
> 
> ...


thanks homie.....4 sure next time


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

Had fun out there! you guys are good people! stay up! and thanks for the food! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78Linc_@Sep 16 2007, 10:36 AM~8801330
> *Had fun out there! you guys are good people! stay up! and thanks for the food! :biggrin:
> *


HOPEFULLY NEXT YEAR YOU CAN BRING THIS ONE OUT...............


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Sep 15 2007, 10:37 PM~8799892
> *Me & da wife were laughin when we saw your boy running & clappin at da
> same time. We was like,  whats giong on, then we saw da seigal
> takin his carne asada  :machinegun:  shit was funny!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 16 2007, 10:27 AM~8801288
> *I DIDNT END UP GOING EITHER HOMIE    I WAS TIRED AND PLUS I HAD MY PARENTS COME BACK FROM MEXICO, NEXT TIME FOR SURE BRO...............................
> MAN I LOVE THIS CAR !!!!!
> 
> ...


This right here is a Badass car. Saw it at the LRM show and was like :0 :0 :0 . Very nice. Rims are tight. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Sep 16 2007, 11:00 AM~8801442
> *This right here is a Badass car. Saw it at the LRM show and was like :0  :0  :0 . Very nice. Rims are tight. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Sep 16 2007, 11:00 AM~8801442
> *This right here is a Badass car. Saw it at the LRM show and was like :0  :0  :0 . Very nice. Rims are tight. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *











the rims were bad ass


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

nice pics everybody!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

LayItLow Style[/b]










*HERE IS A LINK TO THE THREAD ABOUT THE PICNIC...*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=353122

*HERE IS A LINK TO THE DIRECTIONS TO THE PARK*

http://www.ci.fremont.ca.us/Recreation/Qua...kes/default.htm


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Rumor has it there was some Gangstah ass Seaguls in the house too jacking fools for their shit. :uh: Banging Seaguls :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Sep 16 2007, 01:34 PM~8802039
> *Rumor has it there was some Gangstah ass Seaguls in the house too jacking fools for their shit. :uh: Banging Seaguls  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: better come strap


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Sep 16 2007, 03:43 PM~8802058
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: better come strap
> *


i got some bottle rockets


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Sep 16 2007, 01:43 PM~8802058
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: better come strap
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: better come strapped lol


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 16 2007, 11:02 AM~8801455
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Sep 16 2007, 11:30 AM~8801582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Sep 16 2007, 11:16 PM~8806219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Sep 16 2007, 11:18 PM~8806236
> *:thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 16 2007, 10:50 AM~8801410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that me , bringin sexy back? :worship: :yes:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 16 2007, 09:40 AM~8801126
> *DAMN GUS YOUR UNCLE IS WHAT I CALL A TRUE RIDER !!!! EVERYWHERE AND ANYWHERE !!!
> 
> 
> ...


PLUS he's a kickass metal faber! :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

IT SEEMS LIKE A GREAT TURNED OUT, I DID NOT MAKE IT :tears: MY KIDS WERE HAVING A BLAST AT GREAT AMERICA N THEY DID NOT WANT 2 LEAVE :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 17 2007, 08:31 AM~8807786
> *IT SEEMS LIKE A GREAT TURNED OUT, I DID NOT MAKE IT  :tears: MY KIDS WERE HAVING A BLAST AT GREAT AMERICA N THEY DID NOT WANT 2 LEAVE  :biggrin:
> *


HOW MUCH DOES IT COST NOW AND DAYZ?


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

thanks homies for makin us feel at home!!!!! next year will be there deep :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 17 2007, 11:21 AM~8808837
> *HOW MUCH DOES IT COST NOW AND DAYZ?
> *



free it was da wifes company picnic :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Sep 17 2007, 12:31 AM~8806638
> *Is that me , bringin sexy back?  :worship:  :yes:
> *


ill :nono: :barf:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 17 2007, 08:31 AM~8807786
> *IT SEEMS LIKE A GREAT TURNED OUT, I DID NOT MAKE IT  :tears: MY KIDS WERE HAVING A BLAST AT GREAT AMERICA N THEY DID NOT WANT 2 LEAVE  :biggrin:
> *


its coo bro mabe next year!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 17 2007, 03:52 PM~8810858
> *thanks homies for makin us feel at home!!!!!  next year will be there deep :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


you got it bro thanks for comming!!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

thanks again everybody!!!


----------

